# Replaced vehicle battery - control panel showing 0.5v!



## uncleswede (Apr 16, 2010)

Hi. Just had my vehicle battery replaced in my Hymer B544CL (2007). I made sure that the solar regulator and panel connections were unplugged on the Electroblock (EB101) and the mechanic used a slave battery to maintain vehicle power throughout the exchange. 

Having got the vehicle back, when I checked the battery voltages on the Control Panel (DT201) the vehicle battery is showing 0.5v! It is fully charged in reality, of course. 

Any ideas anyone?

Cheers
CD


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Snap!

Changed my 2 x110ah batteries, went through normal resetting process for the Dt201 panel but it would only show 88 whatever I did.

Drove down to Spain , still on 88. After a month standing in my drive here it suddenly went up to 107. Put it on hook up and it is now showing 176 as it should.

Wouldn't worry about it, I think these thins have a mind of their own!

Have a NASA battery monitor waiting for me to fit when I get back.


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

I suggest you send an e-mail to Udo Lang at Schaudt and ask his advice. He speaks English very well.

Udo Lang <[email protected]>


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

Is there a question mark symbol on the panel?

If I have disconnected a battery this is what I get.

If so I would just stick it on EHU for the day [like javea mentioned], the panel should then sort itself out.

w


----------



## uncleswede (Apr 16, 2010)

Put it on EHU overnight and, lo and behold, the control panel is now showing14.1v for the vehicle battery, so all good.

Thanks for your help

Rgds
CD


----------

